# Help finding front struts



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi All, 

I am having a hard time locating the correct part number (adcelco or 3rd party) to replace the front struts on my 2011 Cruze 2LT w/ "XJ2" sport suspension. Every part finder i use (Advanced auto, Autozone, GM Parts direct, Rock auto etc....) lists struts but all specify "w/o sport suspension". If anyone has a lead on a part number/seller please let me know. 

Looking for either a quick strut assembly or bare strut. 

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pbeyer2010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am having a hard time locating the correct part number (adcelco or 3rd party) to replace the front struts on my 2011 Cruze 2LT w/ "XJ2" sport suspension. Every part finder i use (Advanced auto, Autozone, GM Parts direct, Rock auto etc....) lists struts but all specify "w/o sport suspension". If anyone has a lead on a part number/seller please let me know.
> 
> ...


As far as I can tell, you need the Bilstein B8 setup. Any labels left on your stock ones?


Try these - skip the first four though as they are w/o sport suspension

https://www.partsgeek.com/catalog/2011/chevrolet/cruze/suspension/strut_assembly.html


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> As far as I can tell, you need the Bilstein B8 setup. Any labels left on your stock ones?
> 
> 
> Try these - skip the first four though as they are w/o sport suspension
> ...


I think you struck gold my friend. Just ordered the acdelcos that actually specify xj2. Thanks ! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Keep us posted.


----------

